# flesh eating cockroaches!



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey guys.

This is going to sound really strange but my bf obtained a pigs head which he has removed most of the meat from but he wants the skull. I know there are some cockroaches that will happily eat flesh but do you know what types they are (and maybe how to obtain them) Also if we did get some could we use those as feeder insects for the reps (probably the bosc) or would this not be advised?

Or do you have any other ideas of how to get rid of the rest of the flesh, Once the flesh is gone we were planning on boiling the skull in cif to clean it and make it white, just want the flesh gone first!

Thanks guys!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Try mealworms - since you've got big sturdy bones there.


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

never thought of mealworms, is it the worms or the beetles? would i still be able to use them as feeders? how many would i need for a large pigs head?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The worms. 

Given that the pig's head will be pretty manktastically ripe by the time the mealworms get done with it, I wouldn't use the worms for feeders.

The more you have the faster it'll get done.


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

ok cool! will see what he thinks. i think he still wants to look into the cockroaches so if you or anyone else has any ideas about that then help is much apprieciated! the mealworms may be the best option tho! not sure what i would do with them afterwards tho if i cant use them!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

the best thing to use is larvae of Dermested beetles apparently

(the fluffy things that are often found crawling about in cricket tubs)


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggots are the way to go, you will need a lot of meal worms but 4 pints of Maggots from a fishing tackle shop should do the trick....Plus when they have finished they simply fly away.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Definitely dermestid beetle larvae. It's what that museum of skulls place in America use.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Have a look at some taxidermy sites, they have special methods for de-fleshing bones quickly and sanitarily.


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome advice guys! thanks very much! think maggots might do the trick! easy to get hold of etc and probably cheaper than mealies! will look into all the sugestions given! 


Thanks again!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Maggots or dermestids both work well- maggots are easiest to get hold of, but they *stink*! Or you could just bury it next to an anthill.


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi, i'm going to be doing a few snake skeletons over the summer for a bit of a project. Most proffesional taxidermists use either flesh eating dermestid beetles or maceration (soaking in water). The dermestids work great but are a pain to get hold of over here, im getting some shipped from the US. Mealworms would work fine for a large skull but it would be easy enough just to soak it in a bucket for a week then you can just peel off all the remaining tissue.
Have a look into what treatments to use after this as if left untreated the bones will decolour and degrade very quickly.


eddy


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

eddygecko said:


> Hi, i'm going to be doing a few snake skeletons over the summer for a bit of a project. Most proffesional taxidermists use either flesh eating dermestid beetles or maceration (soaking in water). The dermestids work great but are a pain to get hold of over here, im getting some shipped from the US. Mealworms would work fine for a large skull but it would be easy enough just to soak it in a bucket for a week then you can just peel off all the remaining tissue.
> Have a look into what treatments to use after this as if left untreated the bones will decolour and degrade very quickly.
> 
> 
> eddy



there are some dermestid on ebay 
Flesh eating Beetle Larvae for Bone Cleaning Dermestid on eBay (end time 11-Jul-10 20:32:13 BST)


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Ooo thanks ill get in touch with them. Ill need a lot more so hopefully they have more they can sell =)


----------

